

Giant digital fabrication CNC - nuromancer
http://uemfab.blog.com/2012/05/08/over-100-metres-reach-lets-cnc-machine/

======
nitrogen
Forget wind turbines -- when can we use this for architectural purposes?

~~~
hexagonal
Machine time for something this big is very expensive: that's why it's used
for making molds, which is a fabrication technology that scales up very
easily; unlike CNC machining, which doesn't scale at all.

Additionally, surface finish with ±0.2mm X/Y is going to be pretty poor. It
won't produce finished parts, you'll need to sand/grind it, or coat it with
fiberglass and sand that. It also doesn't mention deflection under load, or
feedrate through anything tougher than foam plastic.

~~~
ZenPsycho
which part of any of that prevents it from being used for architectural
purposes?

------
mukaiji
If Good Sir Jony Ives at Apple sees this, he's going to trip his knight mind
out.

